# Firmware: Canon imagePROGRAF Pro-1000 v2.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

```
Canon has updated the firmware for the Canon imagePROGRAF Pro-1000 printer to version 2.0</p>
<p>Canon imagePROGRAF Pro-1000 firmware changed.</p>
<ul>
<li>“Head Replacement” menu is added on the operation panel menu.</li>
<li>Some small failures are modified.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0400252101.html">Download the new firmware</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 11, 2016)

*"Some small failures are modified."*

"Some small failures are modified."

Does this mean that existing failures are changed, or are they entirely new?

Anyone spotted any differences?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2016)

Don't know but the Pro-2000 has $150 off at moment and free delivery from B&H.


----------



## LDS (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: "Some small failures are modified."*



keithcooper said:


> "Some small failures are modified."
> Does this mean that existing failures are changed, or are they entirely new?



IMHO it means they found new "disruptive" way to fail. So if you find a workaround for them you have to start anew <G>. I find funny a company like Canon still have sometimes issues with English, as you also pointed out in one of your reviews.

Also when they bumped the main version number to 2 I though they added some more features, the head replacement feature looks to be something that was left out by mistake.

BTW: did you already send the Pro-2000 back?


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: "Some small failures are modified."*



LDS said:


> BTW: did you already send the Pro-2000 back?


Printed over the weekend... ;-)
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/staithes_bw_print.html


----------



## LDS (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: "Some small failures are modified."*



keithcooper said:


> Printed over the weekend... ;-)
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/staithes_bw_print.html



Very nice work and reading, as usual, thank you.

I see you're in no hurry to send that printer back...  I wish I had a true valid reason to buy one, LOL!


----------

